# Western Plow Light Question Help



## mpro1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello,

I recently installed the wiring and western uni-mount snow plow on my 2002 chevy silverado 1500 series pick-up........the plow controls all work fine and so do the headlights on the truck......The plow lights are not working.....exept right and left turn.......can anyone help with trouble shooting? I have checked and double checked the relays ect....I don't think that the relays are energizing...What is the best way to test??

Thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Did you or are you sure you taped into the marker light wire on the truck? Need to gete the test light out and findwhere the brown wire from the marker lights comes to the relays and make sure there is power there with the marker lights on.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Crash935;716197 said:


> Did you or are you sure you taped into the marker light wire on the truck? Need to gete the test light out and findwhere the brown wire from the marker lights comes to the relays and make sure there is power there with the marker lights on.


That won't affect the plow headlights. I'm wondering if he has the wrong harness. Are the brights working? It could be a broken pin in the plow side plug.


----------



## mpro1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies........By the marker lamps are you referring to the park lamps?..............I have the schematic 1999-2002 9 pin type hb-3 hb-4, and followed to the tee......maybe I'll have to check all the tap in points again?? I wonder if i need these drl anyway? I have jumped out the plow side lights and they all work, I checked for continuity from the front connector all is good.....Basically when i turn on the truck lights they work as normal.. lows, highs ect......but when I plug the front connect in they stay on, and don't switch the relays to the plow side.....the signals all work because they are not going into relays......I'm stumped for now??


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

by pass the relay your self

disconnect it, then jumper from terminal 30 to 87a with yoru head light switch on... if so , then your truck head lights should come on

then jump from 30 to 87 and your plow headlights come on


sounds like your marker light wire wich runs the relays isnt hooked up


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

got-h2o;716720 said:


> That won't affect the plow headlights.


Really, im pretty sure that the power from the marker lights powers the relays. Well on his truck it powers the truck side low and high beam relays but with no power to them your kind of SOL.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

got-h2o;716720 said:


> That won't affect the plow headlights. I'm wondering if he has the wrong harness. Are the brights working? It could be a broken pin in the plow side plug.


double check the brown wire. it must be hot for the relays to power up.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Marker/park feed is what i keep coming back to.

a few other possibilites, 
red wire for the fuses not on constant hot from battery
Tan jumper with diode in wrong sequence

Just for giggles, find pin 5 in the truck side grill connector and jump from that to the ground on the battery, did you hear the relays click and did the truck lights go off?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I stand corrected


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

got-h2o;717728 said:


> I stand corrected


the gm multi relay can be tricky at best.:realmad:


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

no lead;717733 said:


> the gm multi relay can be tricky at best.:realmad:


Dont listen to him, he always walked away prsport scratching his head and left me to figure it out!!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Funny too b/c I can now nearly wire the GM 6 relays with my eyes closed, just never studied a diagram enough to realize that's what powered them up. Sure as hell makes sense now!


----------



## mpro1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help........it turned out that there was somthing wrong with the tan jumper wires....so i made up a new one and worked great.......


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Glad you got it fixed. 

And thanks for letting us know what you found!


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

*western snow plow lights not working*

Hi all, I have the same problem with my plow lights. All the lights work fine on the truck side but hen I connect the plow the lights wont switch over? I bought brand new 9 pin repair connectors from truck side and plow side and still not switching over by the way turn signals working fine. I also bypassed the connectors to make sure, and still not switching over, it was working fine last couple weeks, could that be low beam relays????

thanks for your help


----------

